
Phishing Protection – Comparing DNS Security Filters - wglb
https://medium.com/@nykolas.z/phishing-protection-comparing-dns-security-filters-9d5a09849b91
======
badrabbit
You should consider that only a very small amount of phishing domains and URLs
ever make it to phishtank,openphish and similar services.

I welcome what the author is doing but you need to do a bit more for phishing
protection, like blocking newly registered and/or uncategorized domains.

I wonder if there are browser extensions for this sort of stuff?

~~~
gif653490
Yes there are browser extensions that offer phishing/malware protection

[https://malwaretips.com/threads/updated-3-6-18-browser-
exten...](https://malwaretips.com/threads/updated-3-6-18-browser-extension-
comparison-malwares-and-phishings.80915/page-5#post-739934)

------
ttul
This is not very scientific.

~~~
PenguinCoder
Agreed, and very light on the technical. A few months ago when I was working
on setting up a pi-hole with and testing DNS blocking, I came across a few
articles like this. Long story short, I could not find a -verifiable-, in
depth and even slightly scientific method approved study for the major free
services. Ended up going with blocklist on the pi-hole and using quad-9 just
for the DNSSEC addition. No problems so far, and not buying into the other
snake oil.

------
Fnoord
What about false positives?

------
philip1209
I doubt that the free OpenDNS is maintained now.

~~~
tbyehl
It is, but the OpenDNS resolver tested is for FamilyShield which is only
advertised as blocking "Tasteless, Proxy/Anonymizer, Sexuality and
Pornography."

